# Halloweeny Cars at Mecum Auto Auction in KC



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

On the Velocity Channel by Discovery they show HD video of the Mecum Auto Auction. This week they are in KC and we checked it out yesterday. Lot of fun and was also pleasantly surprised by a lot of cars that I kept thinking looked Halloweeny 




















This was the steering wheel of the car in the next picture...











See the reaper in the flames?













This candy green made you feel like you could put your hand through it. 


























Purple hearse. They had a rumble seat installed where the coffins used to go.













Now that's orange!




















*Continued...
*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The black pearl accents on this makes me want to paint my car like it 













The back fins...













Not very halloweeny but it's so cool!














This car was stunning! Called the Pegasus and it had the most amazing paint job. That's purple and orange you see peeking through on the hood. Also that stainless steel is painted on.












heheh.... There was a parachute on the back too.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Terra said:


> On the Velocity Channel by Discovery they show HD video of the Mecum Auto Auction. This week they are in KC and we checked it out yesterday. Lot of fun and was also pleasantly surprised by a lot of cars that I kept thinking looked Halloweeny



Love this one!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. These are awesome. I am going to go polish my Packard now. (That is not a euphemism)


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

. This was somewhat of a Halloween car I painted I sold it and now when I see it, it has more dents missing parts it hurts me to see it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Terra said:


> See the reaper in the flames?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't notice until you pointed it out, Terra Very cool feature.

Lovely hearse



Terra said:


> The black pearl accents on this makes me want to paint my car like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cars from the '50s and before are generally so much nicer than today's, in my opinion. My parents used to own a 1955 Chevy Bel Air, but it was reddish orange. This '57 is a beauty


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice cars terra. i love looking at nice cars, halloween ones just add to the glam


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, wow! What beautiful finds! I'm so jealous - I'm a gearhead, myself, and would have loved to see these babies up close and personal!

I especially love the 'Vette and the hearse - gorgeous!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great looking cars, Terra! Thanks for posting those pics!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Cool cars! I must show my kids!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ACK! What a way to ruin a perfectly good Stingray!! Sorry, I'm all 'bout the original stuff when it comes to Corvettes. I've ALWAYS wanted a red Corvette Stingray, red on red & seeing that one all tricked out makes me a Sad Smurfette.

Still, great artwork & artistry all 'round. I'd love to know more about cars but I just don't wanna get all dirty.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Very cool thread, thanks for sharing !


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

You didn't take home the Mustang, Tera?
Not wanting to re-live your misspent youth.
Dan


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad you all love these pictures. It was a lot of fun to go to this show. If you love muscle cars then check out the Mecum show on TV. It's amazing to see muscle car after muscle car. You really drool.





PlainfieldDan said:


> You didn't take home the Mustang, Tera?
> Not wanting to re-live your misspent youth.
> Dan


Speaking of reliving my mispent youth - just about flipped a gasket when I saw this car:










That is a '78 Cobra. I had '77 when I was 17 - it was not the Cobra but very close. Mine was orange with black skirting, black spoiler and still had the 302 V-8 with a 4-speed. It was some kind of custom order when it was new I guess. See the picture of the steering wheel center? I painted that design on the hood, LOL! - Seriously. Took the hood and the steering wheel off and dragged them into my parents basement and went to town. Guess you could say that was my first big artwork. Turned out pretty good if I can say so myself. Luuuuved that car and so did the cops... heh. Never got a picture of it though to my utter frustration. So, when I saw this one it was awesome. The interior was exactly same as my old car. That was a cool experience to see one again


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

terra, it's a beauty


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

My kind of thread (I play with and build Customs when not making Halloween props)

Any photos of the inside of the Hearse? Did they remove the entire back to install the seat?

The Older ones are cool (Up until around 1992) because they came from the factory seats in the rear that folded up, so they could be used as ambulances or Hearses, because many towns could not afford to buy each. While these features remained in eleventh Generation Cadillac FWB's until 1992, the feature itself was almost completely obsolete by the late seventies, when ambulances began to be made from oversized truck platforms. Prior to that though, Ambulances were just white/red/orange Hearses. I have even seen a Black ambulance once, which was owned by a township's Fire Rescue service.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dullahan, that was some very interesting trivia


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The-Dullahan said:


> My kind of thread (I play with and build Customs when not making Halloween props)
> 
> Any photos of the inside of the Hearse? Did they remove the entire back to install the seat?
> 
> The Older ones are cool (Up until around 1992) because they came from the factory seats in the rear that folded up, so they could be used as ambulances or Hearses, because many towns could not afford to buy each. While these features remained in eleventh Generation Cadillac FWB's until 1992, the feature itself was almost completely obsolete by the late seventies, when ambulances began to be made from oversized truck platforms. Prior to that though, Ambulances were just white/red/orange Hearses. I have even seen a Black ambulance once, which was owned by a township's Fire Rescue service.


That's neat! Well, not sure how they put the seat in there. I just peaked in _(didn't take a picture) _and saw that instead of the cavernous back there was a third row of seats - they looked like a bench seat. Now that I think of it - have no idea how someone is supposed to get in there. 

Ah - found the listing they don't have a picture of the back seat but they have a lot more other pictures. It says that they converted it into a *party wagon! *LOL! It even has two sun roofs. Hee! http://classiccars.com/listing-3150...r-for-sale-in-kansas-city-missouri-64105.html


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Sweet mother of dog! That Corvette is stunning!


----------

